# Calling All Outdoor Growers!!!



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

Hey whats up all my outdoor buddys Please 
Vote for outside in the poll section Come on 
We are losing hear!!! 2 to 4 Lets make that 
6 to 4!! Peace and Happy Growing


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

That's because a lot of people live where they can't grow outdoors! I would if I could bro, soon hopefully.


----------



## Kindbud (May 24, 2006)

cool deal bro but atleast we 
are tied for the moment LOL


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 24, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> That's because a lot of people live where they can't grow outdoors! I would if I could bro, soon hopefully.


 
"That's because a lot of people live where they can't grow outdoors!"

Where would that be?
I lived in one of the largest metropolitian area's in the U.S.
50 miles from the mountains of The San Gabriels
But that's a 1 hr. drive.
No problemo.

I doubt if there are too many people living all that far from a Nat'l Forest/mountains/wilderness area/boonies, etc.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 24, 2006)

I wasn't really talking about making a commute out of it. Why would I drive and hour every time I needed to tend the garden when I can do indoor? Hopefully I will become a homeowner in the near future, out in the mountains. 
How did you keep them watered in the gabriels? They are the same as down here, not much rain fall.


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

> Why would I drive and hour every time I needed to tend the garden


..my gawd, the question is, _Why wouldn't you_. The oppurtunity to get out of the concrete ashpalt jungle and out into the peacefull, solitude of the mountains or forest, two or three times a week, AND benefit greatly from it come October. Seems priceless to me.


----------



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

Growing outdoors sucks even tho I do it...You have to take ALOT of precautions and mostly do all your shit at night. It's alot of work...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

I have no disagreement with getting out of the mess of the city (hence buying a house) but I wouldn't deal with all that, I'll just wait until I'm out there, I'm in the desert all the time, but I'd have to set up some sort of watering system.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 25, 2006)

In choosing an outdoor location, a spot _near a water source_ is essential.

When I was setting up a site I would bring a 5-gal. bucket (or occasionally a 2.5 gal container) and leave out there to transport water to the plants, which I did every 2 or 3 days.

If you chose a suitable *remote* location you don't have to work at night once the plants are in place.

The yield is so much greater outside. And like I stated in another thread, it's hard to catch, gut and cook a fish (or in the case of Hick to hunt, shoot, kill, bleed, gut, skin, dress and cook a mammalian herbivore) in a closet at home.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 26, 2006)

Can't do that around here without going at least two hours either, but I see yer point. As you know GG, yer in my favorite part of the world, I'm just not there anymore.


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2006)

I just wanna kill one of everything, before they are _all_ gone...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I just wanna kill one of everything, before they are _all_ gone...


*That's Hick for ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## skunk (May 26, 2006)

i was thinking same thing about a buffalo today.


----------



## Mutt (May 26, 2006)

skunk said:
			
		

> i was thinking same thing about a buffalo today.


----------



## Kindbud (May 26, 2006)

davidfla said:
			
		

> Growing outdoors sucks even tho I do it...You have to take ALOT of precautions and mostly do all your shit at night. It's alot of work...


 
Mined my french but **** you thats you opinon and if you dont 
have anything good to say then dont say it dude. And No I can check 
on my plants when ever I want I live by my plants and no one is going 
to find me watering or just sitting by my plants talking to them and....
report me and What you think of if someone is doing things at night its 
usally a highly populated are and or it not their property I know people 
in the city that live in gated communites that plant their plants right...
next to their tomatoe plants, bushes, etc and their neabors never......
notice them and i have seen cops walk right past a marijuana and not 
even know that it was a marijuana plant I have no reason to be scared 
and only visit my plants only at night And I dont take many precautions 
and know Indoor growing is alot more work in my opinon and it cost alot 
more then good old outdoors wear the marijuana plant first grew free and 
peaceful! So that what I got to say to your post!! Peace Happy Outside 
Growing everyone Peace


----------



## Kindbud (May 26, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I just wanna kill one of everything, before they are _all_ gone...


 
















Same thing hear dude lol I love to hunt and fish!!!! 
And for that matter any thing wear I can get outside 
and sit for hours!!


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Im with you dude on the whole hunting fishing
thing and the outdoor growing thing to!! Yeah I casted 
My votw peace oh Od is losing come on yall Peace


----------



## lightitup (Apr 12, 2007)

how do i vote


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

that was relly old like last year i do belive just go to the poll section and find the thread peace


----------

